# Rilasciato Gnome 2.16

## mrfree

 *slashdot wrote:*   

> "The GNOME Project has just released version 2.16 of their popular *nix desktop environment. Among many snazzy new features, is lots of new eye candy, including an experimental compositer in Metacity, feature enhancements, usability improvements, and much, much more. Ars Technica has a review."

 

Fonte Slashdot

Sono proprio curioso di provare il composer di metacity  :Wink: 

Edit: link sicuramente utile http://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/gnome/wiki

----------

## nick_spacca

 *mrfree wrote:*   

>  *slashdot wrote:*   "The GNOME Project has just released version 2.16 of their popular *nix desktop environment. Among many snazzy new features, is lots of new eye candy, including an experimental compositer in Metacity, feature enhancements, usability improvements, and much, much more. Ars Technica has a review." 
> 
> Fonte Slashdot
> 
> Sono proprio curioso di provare il composer di metacity 
> ...

 

mmmmmm...interessante....quasi quasi questo fine settimana dedico un paio di orette ad aggiornare la mia gentoo-box   :Cool: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> mmmmmm...interessante....quasi quasi questo fine settimana dedico un paio di orette ad aggiornare la mia gentoo-box  

 

un paio d'ore? sei ottimista, oltre che coraggioso  :Wink: 

però che bello che è

----------

## Ic3M4n

si, un paio di ore è essere veramente ottimisti.

il problema di base è che dbus non funziona benissimo. dagli ebuild non è richiesta alcuna versione ma utilizzandolo per un poco la lversione migliore che faccia andare tutto è la hard masked. peccato che dopo non giri la metà della roba che ho già su. in ogni caso il numero di dipendenze rispetto all'uscita del 2.14 mi sembrerebbero essere un numero inferiore.

attualmente ho un po' di problemi a compilare pygtk e pygobject. non vogliono andare su ma non riesco a capire il motivo. conseguenze... beh.... il pannello fa un po' di capricci. 

questo è quello che mi sono ritrovato ultimamente. perciò c'è ancora un po' di strada da fare.

----------

## .:chrome:.

mi sfugge il problema.

dbus è hard masked, ma lo è anche GNOME, quindi togliendo dal mask tutti i pacchetti necessari dovrebbe sistemarsi, la situazione, no?

io proverò sicuramente GNOME, a casa (di certo non sul portatile) ma credo proprio che prima farò un aggiornamento del buon windowmaker. non si sa mai

----------

## federico

Sto leggendo le pagine e pare davvero interessante. Sul mio pc penso che non potro' provare gli effetti grafici, e su quello di mio fratello forse neppure visto che non ha una ati ma una nvidia (non ho ben chiaro perche' solo 4 chipset funzionano cn questa cosa). Paiono interessanti gli aggiornamenti al software per il risparmio energetico.

Vediamo di provarlo ...

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> mi sfugge il problema.
> 
> dbus è hard masked, ma lo è anche GNOME, quindi togliendo dal mask tutti i pacchetti necessari dovrebbe sistemarsi, la situazione, no?
> 
> io proverò sicuramente GNOME, a casa (di certo non sul portatile) ma credo proprio che prima farò un aggiornamento del buon windowmaker. non si sa mai

 

si, solo che prendendoli dall'overlay sono tutti in testing e non vengono inseriti come hard masked. 

in ogni caso il problema più grave (pygtk) l'ho risolto. a volte mi dimentico di aver abilitato confcache e che gli errori stupidi in fase di compilazione del tipo python.h not found possono essere causa sua.

in ogni caso quando vai a smascherare gnome non ti tocca assolutamente dbus, teoricamente la versione che hai su dovrebbe essere sufficiente.

----------

## mrfree

 *federico wrote:*   

> Sto leggendo le pagine e pare davvero interessante. Sul mio pc penso che non potro' provare gli effetti grafici, e su quello di mio fratello forse neppure visto che non ha una ati ma una nvidia (non ho ben chiaro perche' solo 4 chipset funzionano cn questa cosa). Paiono interessanti gli aggiornamenti al software per il risparmio energetico.
> 
> Vediamo di provarlo ...

 

Non ne sono sicuro ma forse utilizza AIGLX (che è pure integrato in X.org 7.1), se così fosse... qui maggiori info

----------

## Onip

 *federico wrote:*   

> (non ho ben chiaro perche' solo 4 chipset funzionano cn questa cosa)
> 
> 

 

 *http://www.gnome.org/start/2.16/notes/C/rnfrontpage.html wrote:*   

> The new compositing features also depend on support for the GLX_texture_from_pixmap  extension, which is only available to owners of Intel i830 to i945, and ATI Radeon 7000 to 9250 chips at the present time.

 

Quell'estensione, da quello che so io, non è ancora implementata nei driver binari di ati\nvidia, ma solamente in certi driver open capaci di DRI.

Byez

----------

## starise

Gnome si fa ad ogni release sempre più interessante, tanto che sono passato da kde3.4 a gnome 2.14 senza gravi rimpianti! Vorrei tanto provare questa nuova versione, però non mi piace essere ~x86, quindi dovrò aspettare che diventi stabile in portage!   :Sad: 

Quanto tempo ci vorrà? sigh!

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *starise wrote:*   

> Quanto tempo ci vorrà?

 

non poco tempo. deve ancora uscire da package.mask, e non sono ancora pronti nemmeno tutti gli ebuild. alcuni mancano, altri sono ancora fermi alla versione 2.15.x

finché non ci saranno tutti gli abuild e non si potrà iniziare a testarlo per bene non si può dire niente

----------

## mrfree

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> non poco tempo. deve ancora uscire da package.mask, e non sono ancora pronti nemmeno tutti gli ebuild. alcuni mancano, altri sono ancora fermi alla versione 2.15.x
> 
> finché non ci saranno tutti gli abuild e non si potrà iniziare a testarlo per bene non si può dire niente

 

Si hai perfettamente ragione, speriamo però che questa volta, grazie soprattutto alla nuova sezione dedicata ai portage-overlay di gentoo.org layman e quant'altro, si riesca a stabilizzare gnome nel giro di pochi mesi... da parte mia questa sera comincerò a testare gli ebuild sul mio pc di casa (non quello su cui lavoro)  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

C'e' da qualche parte un ebuild della versione gnome-light o devo crearmelo? Cercare le cose coi trattini sul phpbb pare un'impresa epocale... Federico

----------

## mrfree

 *federico wrote:*   

> C'e' da qualche parte un ebuild della versione gnome-light o devo crearmelo? Cercare le cose coi trattini sul phpbb pare un'impresa epocale... Federico

 Hanno da un paio di giorni aggiunto quella per la 2.14.2 forse potrebbe essere una buona base di partenza... interessa anche me, se trovi o scrivi qualcosa facci sapere  :Wink: 

----------

## mrfree

Ho messo su un'installazione sulla quale "chroottare" e sto provando ad emergere gnome-2.16 con un'ebuild che ho ottenuto modificando l'ultima ebuild per gnome-light disponibile sul bugzilla... quando finisco l'emerge vi faccio sapere  :Wink: 

Nel frattempo...

```
# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

S=${WORKDIR}

DESCRIPTION="Meta package for the GNOME desktop, merge this package to install"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.gnome.org/"

LICENSE="as-is"

SLOT="2.0"

IUSE=""

# when unmasking for an arch

# double check none of the deps are still masked !

KEYWORDS="~amd64 ~ppc ~ppc64 ~sparc ~x86"

#  Note to developers:

#  This is a wrapper for the 'light' Gnome2 desktop,

#  This should only consist of the bare minimum of libs/apps needed

#  It is basicly the gnome-base/gnome without all extra apps

#  This is currently in it's test phase, if you feel like some dep

#  should be added or removed from this pack file a bug to

#  gnome@gentoo.org on bugs.gentoo.org

#   >=media-gfx/eog-2.16.0.1

RDEPEND="!gnome-base/gnome-core

   !gnome-base/gnome

   >=dev-libs/glib-2.12.3

   >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.3

   >=dev-libs/atk-1.12.2

   >=x11-libs/pango-1.14.3

   >=gnome-base/orbit-2.14.3

   >=x11-libs/libwnck-2.16.0

   >=x11-wm/metacity-2.16.0

   >=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.14.2

   >=gnome-base/gconf-2.16.0

   >=gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.4.2

   >=x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.17-r2

   >=gnome-base/libbonobo-2.16.0

   >=gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.16.0

   >=gnome-base/libgnome-2.16.0

   >=gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.16.0

   >=gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.14.0

   >=gnome-base/libglade-2.6.0

   >=gnome-base/control-center-2.16.0

   >=gnome-base/eel-2.16.0

   >=gnome-base/nautilus-2.16.0

   >=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.16.0

   >=gnome-base/gnome-session-2.16.0

   >=gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.16.0

   >=x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.16.0.1

   >=x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.16.0

   >=x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.16.0

   >=gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.0

   >=gnome-extra/yelp-2.16.0"

pkg_postinst () {

   einfo "note that to change windowmanager to metacity do: "

   einfo " export WINDOW_MANAGER=\"/usr/bin/metacity\""

   einfo "of course this works for all other window managers as well"

   einfo ""

   einfo "Use gnome-base/gnome for the full GNOME Desktop"

   einfo "as released by the GNOME team."

}
```

Edit: Pare sia iniziato il merge dell'overlay gentoo-experimental nel portage ufficiale è quindi possibile utilizzare le entry in /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask riguardanti gnome-2.16 ed eventualmente fare un giro di forcekeymask per "raffinare" lo smascheramanto

----------

## Ic3M4n

io dopo l'aggiornamento posso ed un paio di giorni di utilizzo posso affermare che quasi tutto funziona egregiamente. gli unici problemi che ho sono con gedit, le pygtk e deskbar-applet che non compilano. 

gedit ho visto che c'è un bug aperto per la versione 2.14.3 e relativa soluzione. 

per pygtk e deskbar-applet invece non so che pesci pigliare in quanto sembra, sempre leggendo su bugzilla, che ognuno abbia una sua soluzione homemade.

per inciso ottengo questo per pygtk sul pacchetto pygobject

```
config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

 cd . && /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/pygobject-2.12.1/work/pygobject-2.12.1/missing --run automake-1.8 --gnu  Makefile

autom4te-2.59: cannot create `pwd`/pygobject-2.12.1/am4t9973.19683: No such file or directory

 at /usr/bin/autom4te-2.59 line 942

automake-1.8: autoconf failed with exit status: 1

```

e questo per deskbar applet

```

checking for DESKBAR... yes

checking for gnomeapplet module... no

configure: error: gnomeapplet Python module required to build deskbar

```

tra l'altro mi risulta impossibile utilizzare pygtk e tutti i programmi ad esso correlati.

----------

## shogun_panda

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per inciso ottengo questo per pygtk sul pacchetto pygobject
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Per risolvere questo, fai così (almeno da me funziona  :Very Happy: ): Attiva keeptmp e keepwork nelle FEATURES in /etc/make.conf;

Appena il pacchetto fallisce, ti sposti nella sua directory di compilazione e dai tu il "make" a mano.

Noterai che inspiegabilmente funziona...  :Very Happy: 

A quel punto ridai l'emerge ed hai fatto...

----------

## Ic3M4n

danghiu! adesso è su. grazie mille.   :Wink: 

----------

## Luca89

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per inciso ottengo questo per pygtk sul pacchetto pygobject
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Segnalo questo bug, io ho risolto utilizzando la patch in allegato al bug.

----------

## socksz

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> mi sfugge il problema.
> 
> dbus è hard masked, ma lo è anche GNOME, quindi togliendo dal mask tutti i pacchetti necessari dovrebbe sistemarsi, la situazione, no?
> 
> io proverò sicuramente GNOME, a casa (di certo non sul portatile) ma credo proprio che prima farò un aggiornamento del buon windowmaker. non si sa mai

 

scusa, come mai dici "di certo non sul portatile"?

e` una semplice curiosita`, perche` io ho appena emerso gnome-light, e non vorrei che fosse una troncata per il notebook   :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *socksz wrote:*   

> e` una semplice curiosita`, perche` io ho appena emerso gnome-light, e non vorrei che fosse una troncata per il notebook  

 

semplice: se si ferma il PC di casa pazienza, ma se si ferma il portatile sono rovinato  :Wink: 

quindi per quello aspetto di avere il software stabile, o quantomeno aspetto che si guadagni la mia fiducia.

adesso secondo me GNOME 2.16 è presto per installarlo. aspetterò un po'

----------

## socksz

ah ma nel senso se crasha..

credevo danni al portatile  :Razz: 

----------

## federico

Ho finito giusto ora di installare gnome light 2.16. La prima impressione e' che il sistema e' piu' veloce di prima e mi pare tutto al posto giusto. Ho un problema non meglio definito con la gnome-panel ma potrebbe essere dovuto a personalizzazioni che ho fatto a mano nella precedente barra. Faccio qualche esperimento ma sono generalmente soddisfatto!

Fede

----------

